# New Owner, 150 mile type questions



## Beagle (May 10, 2018)

It's my wife's car, but I like to play with it, and she doesn't. Originally I thought that the car knew who got in first, even if not in the drivers seat, and adjusted seats, mirrors, phone, etc; now I'm not so sure. Do we have to select who's "it", by selecting one of our names at the top-center of the screen every time we switch drivers?

This evening my wife got in the car and found the radio selections dead. She could select streaming, but not radio favorites. FWIW, I had the radio on this afternoon, pulled into the garage and took a long phone call, then just got out of the car. I may well have upset some species of apple cart, but the bottom line is that the radio is still inop. Ideas? I know there is some sort or 'reset' when you push both buttons on the wheel, but I'm afraid that may be overkill as I have no idea what all is reset.

In advance,
Thank you​


----------



## Al Casasola (Apr 21, 2018)

I’ve had to do it a couple of times. One was for some strange sound while playing Slacker Radio and the other was similar to what you described. 

To restart the touchscreen, press and hold both scroll buttons until after the touchscreen turns black, releasing when the Tesla logo appears.

After doing this you should be all set.


----------



## Scrutmonkey (Mar 30, 2018)

I've even reset as I was driving just to see if it'll clear up the frozen GPS positioning. You should be safe and someone once posted that it is a good precaution to reset after every update...just in case.


----------



## Beagle (May 10, 2018)

Al, I haven't done it, but aren't you supposed to have the brake on, or is that for a different reset procedure?


----------



## Al Casasola (Apr 21, 2018)

Beagle said:


> Al, I haven't done it, but aren't you supposed to have the brake on, or is that for a different reset procedure?


Beagle, that may be with a different procedure, which I'm not familiar with. For precautionary measures I pulled over and parked to perform the reset. I've read that this is not required but I did because I'm a scaredy cat like that haha .


----------

